# Multihead unter Suse 9.3



## DaZero (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir gerade Suse 9.3 aufgespielt und verzweifle am Multihead Mode,
ich kann unter SAX2 alle 3 Bildschirme identifizieren, bekomme auch auf allen 3 einen Desktop angezeigt, nur kann ich die Maus nur in 2 von den Bildschirmen bewegen.

Für jegliche Tipps oder Lösungsvorschläge bin ich offen, da ich mich schon zu tode suche


----------

